# Super idea which i think will be a help to everyone



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have just read this hint which was on another site and it is a great idea, it should be of great help to other knitters. Take a look

http://www.knittinggeek.com/howto/repairs/AddaSafetyLine.htm


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting. After looking at website realized it's the same thing as what we commonly call an "after thought lifeline." I'm sure that those that aren't familiar with the concept will find this useful.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

You're right--great hint. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

That is a good idea. I had stumbled across it on my own before but am glad to be reminded.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a link! :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

thanks for the hint.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I never thought of doing that! Many thanks for posting


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea. Wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a great thing to know and I often need this very thing!! Thank you so much for posting it!!!


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, great tip!


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Thank you, what a great help!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting idea. Must try.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Great suggestion! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a great idea! No lost stitiches. Thanks!


----------



## tweeter60 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this hint. I constantly have to frog when I do sleeves for baby sweaters and have difficulty picking up the stitches in the correct direction. I have a sleeve to frog today and will do it this way. Many Thanks.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a good one!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! That's exactly what I did a few weeks ago when I realized I'd begun my toe decreases too early on a sock and had to go back about 6 rows, with very small stitches and a tweedy yarn that was making my life difficult even before that!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A good idea but will I remember it?


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you.... makes me remember that I have a package of skewers.... they could be used for a long row????


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

I love this website and have bookmarked for future use. Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter60 (Aug 26, 2014)

I posted it to my favorites on my I Pad. I have a slew of things to make quick referenced to posted there.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the great tip !


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great idea. Getting up the nerve to start a large project, this will be a big help. Thank you.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Bless you, thanks for sharing.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

After checking out the site, I realized what my mom was doing with that needle. She often had a long knitting needle worked through whatever she was knitting at the time. When she did that she was kind of in a grumpy mood and talking to herself....LOL!!! it was probably because she was frogging her project!! Ding ding ding!! I NEVER talked to her during that time....thanks for sharing the link and seeing the light!!! I'll have to remember that the next time I am mumbling to myself!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I found that helpful. I generally rip down to the row I want then pick up the back side of the knit stitches as I deal with the individual row. I don't normally run a life line, but in picking up the back side of the knit stitches is easier for me to see than the front stitches.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

So simple and yet why didn't I think of that? Just what I need some days. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

As a newer knitter, that is a particularly helpful hint. Thank you.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I checked out the website, and found it to be very interesting.


----------

